# Porridge



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

I fancy some porridge for brekkie, but havent had any for a while and I always have put sugar on it, so  Ok, what can I put on it and how much do I make for a balanced carb,?.


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Vegan how about a pinch of nutmeg or a tiny dusting of cinnamon x


----------



## HelenM (Mar 30, 2011)

I like to add a handful of berries,frozen at this time of year, a few slivered almonds and a small squirt of agave syrup  
 (some people are anti the agave for various reasons but a bottle lasts me ages   It's certainly low enough GI to have little effect on most peoples glucose levels)


----------



## alisonz (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably not much use to you vegan but I buy Oatso simple and put a squirt of honey on it (Oatso Simple was Northe's idea and a brilliant one too )


----------



## vince13 (Mar 30, 2011)

I make porridge on the hob, only takes about 3 minutes so it's not much more of a chore than in the microwave and I think it tastes better (only personal taste of course) then I put a handful of sultanas and a shaking of cinnamon on it.  I find that takes the blandness away and I don't miss the sugar I used to put on it.  I do miss golden syrup though.......


----------



## margie (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Veganlass - many people find they can get spikes with porridge - but for many they are worse with the more instant varieties and less noticeable with the coarser oats.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2011)

With porridge, I like a tiny bit of sugar, ideally coarse brown, to give a little crunch - so little, less than a teaspoon, that compared to the carbohydrate content of the oats, it's nothing. Or a teaspoon of jam. And a splash of milk, of course.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 30, 2011)

Porridge with seeds, berries and yogurt and no added sweeteners, never had salt in my porridge and the thought just turns my stomach.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 30, 2011)

With my porridge it's usually nutmeg or cinnamon.

Normally I add a small banana, but have also used cranberries or raspberries too.

When I've been good I may even dash a little maple syrup on ... but that is very rare!


----------



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

Good ideas there folks. I usually have put just sugar on it, or golden syrup.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2011)

As Margie says you might want to do a few post-breakfast tests on a few porridge days to see which camp you fall into. I'm one of the ones for whom it's a bit like eating a bowl of jam. For others, like Toby, it causes their BGs barely a blip.

M


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 30, 2011)

No one like it salty with a splash of cows blood......


----------



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

Its the amount to make really that foxes me. High in carbs then adding something sweet its a double whammy.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2011)

There's often a serving size suggested on the box/bag of oats. You could always start with that (the carbs are often calculated for you assuming you;ve made it with blah ml of skimmed milk so you'd need to factor in whatever carbs are in the soya milk or whatever).

As for adding sweetness, one teaspoon of sugar would be approx 5g of carbs. The bowl of porridge might be maybe 40g or 50g (depending on how much you make), so it does add something, but the bulk of the carb load will still be in the oats. It only remains to see how quickly your body converts them to glucose!

M


----------



## margie (Mar 30, 2011)

Some people find making the porridge with water rather than milk reduces the post meal spike.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 30, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> No one like it salty with a splash of cows blood......



Yum, my fave!  Still makes me spike though


----------



## hotchop (Mar 30, 2011)

Oat so simple with a tad of jam mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 30, 2011)

I like mine neat, unless it's the weekend and feeling like a treat a wee drop of water of life!

Oh and milk all the way with me too.

I sometimes forget how much to make as not on it every morning at the mo, the other weekend I made enough for probably 4 portions, I was stuffed, who needs shreddies to keep hunger at bay!


----------



## Lairyfairy (Mar 30, 2011)

I find that making half a cup of Scotts or Quaker oats (a serving size) with 1 cup of water in the microwave for 2.5 mins at 800kw, and add a small amount of milk and about half a level teaspoon of sweetener like splenda doesn't give me a spike (in comparison to fruit and fibre etc which sends me up about 6 points).


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 30, 2011)

Made with milk, on the hob, for extra creaminess, then a small squirt of honey. no spikes.
luverly!!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2011)

Dear, oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. You sassenachs and the awful things you do to a poor unsuspecting oatmeal! 

Us Scots, or at least us highlanders make our with salt and pepper, go easy on the salt. I do admit to making mine with semi-skimmed instead of water though.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 31, 2011)

I find that the 'cheats' porridge - oats so simple etc give me huge spikes but Scotts or Quaker made with semi-skimmed and a dash of golden syrup is great for me and spike free!


----------



## Mumlé (Mar 31, 2011)

make it with milk and then grate an apple or chop a banana into it. mmmm says lola who is 1.5. But I like it too! Or have it cold by soaking oats in a mixture of milk and apple juice (for 10 mins, or overnight if you want it really soft). As for spikes - hmm, I have no idea. Just about to post another message here about that!


----------



## FM001 (Mar 31, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Us Scots, or at least us highlanders make our with salt and pepper, go easy on the salt. I do admit to making mine with semi-skimmed instead of water though.





Salt and pepper!


----------



## macabee (Nov 17, 2011)

I am new here, only just [2 weeks] diagnosed [T2] I always have porridge from October to March, by then I am probably sick of the stuff and go onto muesli

 I digress, I make mine with about a cup of Jordans jumbo oats, a pinch of cinnamon, then add soya milk, and cook in the microwave [850w] for about 2 minutes, I then add a tsp of honey, but I will try Splenda tomorrow.

I have no idea how this relates to my BG as I don't test [yet]

Cheers


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm also an autumn/winter porridge eater - yours sounds like it should be very good for your levels macabee, although testing is the only way to be sure - some people find they can't tolerate porridge at all unfortunately.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Nov 17, 2011)

I make mine with steamed milk from my espresso machine, and add a sprinkling of candarel, or if I'm feeling a bit naughty, some golden sugar!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2011)

No, I can't tolerate porridge, Alan.

I have absolutely no idea whatsoever what it might do for - or against! - my BG.  I think it's utterly disgusting.


----------



## Multicat (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh I love it, I use a ramekin to measure, make it with water, add a little cold skimmed milk. For a change I'll add 2 chopped apricots, which keeps me going if I'm going to be busy. Yum yum.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought some oats the other day as I half wonder whether I might get away with it now I'm pumping. Sadly I'm still quite a way off trying any such experiments as I'm only just starting the set-up and level-tweaking process!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 23, 2011)

*Another use*

Some one I am working with had a equest to make spag bol for a large number of people,   he did not have enough mince  ---  so used 40% oats and 60% mince!!  no one noticed!!!!!


----------

